# Cubase and Logic



## akhill jain (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello,
Is it possible to run both Logic and cubase on a single Mac simultaneously? Ofcourse by simultaneously I don't mean in real time😅


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 27, 2021)

Yes, I have them both on my MacBook Pro.


----------



## akhill jain (Dec 27, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> Yes, I have them both on my MacBook Pro.


Hey, thanks for your response! It's encouraging!
I asked because on Steinberg's website I see a competitive discount- that is if one is an existing user of any other DAW, they can avail a discount on cubase! Wondered if this might disable using the old DAW


----------



## musicalweather (Dec 28, 2021)

akhill jain said:


> Hey, thanks for your response! It's encouraging!
> I asked because on Steinberg's website I see a competitive discount- that is if one is an existing user of any other DAW, they can avail a discount on cubase! Wondered if this might disable using the old DAW


No, no disabling going on. I actually have _five_ DAWs on my MacBook: Cubase, Logic, Digital Performer, Studio One, and a light version of FL Studio. And ProTools! As far as I can tell, there's no interference in them caused by any of the other DAWs. 

I also got Cubase and Studio One at competitive cross grades. Couldn't resist the low price! But I wouldn't advise collecting DAWs... Unless you're prepared to invest lots of time in them, it's sort of a waste to just dabble with them. 

I'm a 20-year DP user. Bought Logic so that I could teach a student. Then got Cubase because I wanted articulation maps (which DP lacked) and because it was offered at a super discounted price. Then got Studio One cuz my brother has it and I thought it would be fun to share our experiences with it. Soon after that DP got articulation maps, so now I'm back to using primarily DP.


----------

